# Break The Code Official Thread



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

Break the Code (BTC) is ready. All those interested must head over there to start. I would request all players to first head on to rules before starting. Link to BTC is: 

utkarsh.byethost9.com

Keep visiting forums for help if needed, also help improve BTC level by writing me a mail with subject "Break The Code" to u7karsh@yahoo.co.in and telling how you felt playing it.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2011)

^two variations of the company name going to "site not published" wut do?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

Site not published means u hav landed to a wrong answer. Recheck your answer and spelling


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2011)

postinc cuz the answers a google away anyway  now im at a wall


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

@anorion: plz let others find the answers. Dont spoon feed them. kindly delete ur post


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2011)

^lol but that doesnt seem to be the answer as im getting 404


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

plz delete that.
P.S. Thnx

Plz ery1 do read the rules



Anorion said:


> ^lol but that doesnt seem to be the answer as im getting 404





Spoiler



it was a hint



So much of silence??????


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2011)

err..This site was way too easier to exploit than CTCIII. Anyway, crack the code -


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2011)

loool.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 11, 2011)

sygeek said:


> err..This site was way too easier to exploit than CTCIII. Anyway, crack the code -


This.
Got a list of answers. And reached the Checkpoint.

Anyways my CTC was/is ready and I will post it when this one ends.
I had to go to Pune/Mumbai so couldn't post it on time. Sorry


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

sygeek said:


> err..This site was way too easier to exploit than CTCIII. Anyway, crack the code -



hmm i did'nt checkd how vulnerable it was coz i relied on weebly.....
ny ways try without cheating


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This.
> Got a list of answers. And reached the Checkpoint.
> 
> Anyways my CTC was/is ready and I will post it when this one ends.
> I had to go to Pune/Mumbai so couldn't post it on time. Sorry


Would love if you post it rather soon. Anyway, try to make it secure. I always take exploiting the site as the first challenge, and continue with the rest only if I fail (and vice versa ofcourse).

@utkarsh007: No pun intended in the above post, just made you aware of the exploit (publicly).


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys due to security loopholes i am ending the weebly account.
But you may shift to u7karsh.clanteam.com

If you are on a page u7karsh.weebly.com/answer.html then your new page will be u7karsh.clanteam.com/answer.html


Kindly co-operate


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

I am stuck in the pic connect clue 

Help Help!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I am stuck in the pic connect clue
> 
> Help Help!


Which one?

_____________
I'm stuck on the locate clue.
The answer is not working.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 12, 2011)

@ ishu: its 100% working. Check for spelling errors.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> @ ishu: its 100% working. Check for spelling errors.


Hmm It worked. Wasn't working yesterday.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 12, 2011)

might be a temporary issue....

--------------------------

till where have you all reached?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm at


> Analyse this image carefully........


----------



## Desmond (Jul 12, 2011)

Stuck at Picture connect


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Stuck at Picture connect


Which one?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 12, 2011)

nasty people. Some1 tried to exploit my webpage due to which it is temporarily suspended but dnt wry i will fix it as soon as possible

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Due to ban on my previous webpage new link to BTC is utkarsh.byethost9.com

I am really sorry for this inconvinience

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
kindly forgive me for the inconvenience.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2011)

what do we in picture connect....name them?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

Those who are stuck on picture connect, Did you guys not play CTC3.

You have to find the common link between the pictures.

eg 
*www.webtechpoint.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/nokia-5800xm.jpg
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/7/77/20090327025247!Fredrik_Idestam.png

These two will mean Nokia. (One is a Nokia product and One is a Nokia founder)


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do I get this after entering the first answer? founder of company one?:-



> Kaspersky
> Internet Security 2012
> ACCESS DENIED
> The requested URL cannot be provided
> ...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 13, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Why do I get this after entering the first answer? founder of company one?:-



You might be trying with the clan team one new link to BTC is home


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Which one?



The one with the Cheetah and the Barracuda.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 13, 2011)

how do we add the next answer to the url...
like url/answer1/answer2.html ???


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it is just url/nextanswer.html


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 13, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The one with the Cheetah and the Barracuda.


Isn't there a brand with those products. You can just put the two word in google and you'll find the answer.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think it is just url/nextanswer.html


Correct.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 13, 2011)

"ishu: till where hav u reached??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 13, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> "ishu: till where hav u reached??


I am still stuck on the "Examine this image closely". I have no idea what it means.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Isn't there a brand with those products. You can just put the two word in google and you'll find the answer.



OMG!! now I get it.

Does the one with the QR code (First one) have something to do with a specific browser?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hint to all stuck at the "Examine this image closely". search for what the image is trying to say....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2011)

guys any clue on the qr code thing....what are we supposed do?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> guys any clue on the qr code thing....what are we supposed do?


If you have a decent Camera phone then download a QR decoder app.
If not then, *zxing.org/w/decode.jspx.

It appears to be down atm.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 14, 2011)

you may even use Free online Barcode decoder


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> you may even use Free online Barcode decoder



i got the code...then what...is that the answer....or is it jumbled....if it is then alos i could form words...but none of that work....


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 15, 2011)

abhidev said:


> i got the code...then what...is that the answer....or is it jumbled....if it is then alos i could form words...but none of that work....



mayb or mayb more than wat u think


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 15, 2011)

i also got the qr code through decoder but cant get the answer


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 15, 2011)

hmmm so an official hint for the QR code: Jus use what the qr code says.......


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2011)

I have done what the decoded the jumbled text, done as it says and seen the placeholder. Is this the answer?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 16, 2011)

BTC said:
			
		

> Come back to this page on 15th 4 P.M. for more clues..


I'm waiting.............


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 16, 2011)

I still cant get the qr code.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2011)

Has this run cold?? Dude, give some hints!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2011)

TWO words, and here I wuz thinking its just one
ok thx


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2011)

I figured out the QR code, done what it says. Now what?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I'm waiting.............



past this one???
this is tricky if u have some time!!!!!!!


----------

